# Getting back into the hobby



## adam79 (Dec 20, 2016)

My plan is/was to build a paludarium with some South American species, but I'm unsure now given my ph reading; ph: 8.5 KH: 80 GH: very low. Any suggestions for species that might do well with my water?


----------



## The Hobbit (Jun 28, 2017)

Is this water from a water softner ?


----------

